# Eisklingenpfeil und Splittermunition - Geht das?



## Heydu (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffed.de Community

Ich habe versucht, nach einem Thema zu suchen, das genau zu dem passt, was ich wissen will, doch vergeblich.

Mein Anliegen:

Ich wollte wissen, ob es die Möglichkeit gäbe, dass ich als Gnoming. den Eisklingenpfeil lerne und dann nachher auf Goblin wechsle, um die Splittermunition zu lernen. 
Frage ist, geht das? Kann ich sowohl Splittermunition, als auch Eisklingenpfeil lernen? Oder verliere ich alles, was ich gelernt habe, und muss das, was nur für Goblin ist, neu lernen, und das, was nur für Gnom ist, geht dann verloren? Grundrezepte für Ingenieur bleiben dann. 

Ich habe momentan 2 sehr gute waffen, eine Schusswaffe und einen Bogen. Ich will aber gerne beide benutzen und die munition dazu selber herstellen.

Könnte mir da wer bitte weiterhenlfen?


----------



## Lari (20. Juli 2010)

Rezepte solltest du nicht verlernen, du kannst aber immer nur eine Spezialisierung haben ergo nur eine Art Munition herstellen.
Was sagt almighty Google dazu?

Edit: Google sagt, dass man die Rezepte dann auch verlernt.


----------



## Heydu (20. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Rezepte solltest du nicht verlernen, du kannst aber immer nur eine Spezialisierung haben ergo nur eine Art Munition herstellen.
> Was sagt almighty Google dazu?



leider gar nix, hab vergeblich versucht, aber das, was ich wissen will, will Google ned rausspucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarnhamster (20. Juli 2010)

Das mit der Munition ist aktuell der einzige Fall im Endcontent wo es wirklich noch auf eine Spezialisierung ankommt. Du musst dich einfach entscheiden: Entweder - oder. Beides geht derzeit nicht. Aber vielleicht fallen die Beschränkungen auf Gnomen / Gobliningi demnächst bei der Munition auch noch weg. Wurde bei Schmieden, Schneidern, Lederheinis ja auch mit WotLK durchgedrück, dass die Spezialisierungen auf die Rüstung /eine Waffenart / Stoffart / Lederklamotte nutzlos wurde.


----------



## Vaccas (20. Juli 2010)

beides geht nicht ausser du machst zwei ingi´s


----------

